# Ceramic heat bulbs



## IVO318 (Jan 18, 2012)

hi all just wondering how far will a ceramic heat bulb radiate heat as im building a enclosure (in another thread)and whant to know how far from the base it should be, the enclosure is about 700mm high and the heat bulb would be about 600mm from the base will this gap be to much or would it be ok the bulb i'll use will be 100w thanks in advance. Ivo


----------



## dkae1986 (Jan 18, 2012)

A 100w ceramic gets the hot side of my 1800x600x600 BHP tanks upto 33C ambient air in sydney during spring and summer. Winter it would reach just under or around 30ish. So I would throw in a 150w for winter more than likely.

But always let the tank run for a week or two with no animals in it and check it regularly to make sure it is hitting your set temperature. 
You want to always only just have enough wattage to hit your temps imo.
At least if your thermostat goes you wont end up with a cooked snake. I would rather have a blow bulb and temps drop for 1 day than have a thermo go and a tank blairing at full heat all day.


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 18, 2012)

if your concerned, just out a log across under the lamp a couple hundred mm. 

then the snake can decide if he is to cold or to warm hahha


----------

